# Experimental Pokemafia (INNOCENT WIN)



## JackPK (Dec 24, 2010)

All the role PMs have been sent out, so the Night officially begins now. Since this is Christmas Eve and I know many of you can't get to your computers because of holiday/family celebrations and whatnot, *the Night will end at 12 noon, Central US Time, on this Monday, December 27*.

Seven of the roles have been cut. I've listed them at the top of the signup thread.

Unless otherwise addressed in role descriptions, the following win conditions are universal:
1. The Mafia wins when they outnumber (not equal) the Innocents.
2. The Innocents win when all Mafia killing roles have been killed, UNLESS the variable role has been recruited by the Mafia, in which case the Innocents win when all Mafia killing roles and the variable role have been killed. (The Schizo role counts as a killing role.)

If faced with inactivity, all roles with a night action will have their night action randomized among those it makes sense to target (i.e. Mafia killer will not target another Mafia, Inspector will not target someone they’ve already targeted before, etc). Those with killing actions (this includes the Schizo) will get a “strike” each time they do not send in a night action. Three strikes and you’re dead.

Out-of-thread communication is not allowed except within the Mafia.

And a list of further errata as questions come up:
1. Healers, killers, schizos, roleblockers, etc. cannot target themselves. The Bus Driver can target himself.
2. A schizo's protection does not conflict with a healer's heal. Two schizos' protections do conflict with each other.
3. If multiple roleblockers/schizos target each other with roleblocks, it will be treated as nested: i.e. the roleblocker who is not targeted will roleblock his target, who will be blocked from roleblocking his target, who may successfully roleblock his target, and so forth. If the roleblocking is circular, all participants will be treated as blocked.
4. Anyone may choose not to use their night action (unless it is phrased as "must" rather than "may"), but you must tell me you don't want to use your night action (otherwise it will be randomized).
5. I send all of the necessary night-action-result PMs (for the Inspectors, Recruiting Mason, etc) at the end of the night, so you are free to change your night action before the night is over.


----------



## JackPK (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (NIGHT 1)*

The sun rises in the sky beyond the Tin Tower as the Pokemon awaken. They count their own number but come up two short. Perplexed, they search for the missing Pokemon.

Within minutes, they find the two bodies. One is the body of *Pathos*, a *Xatu*. His body is covered in scrapes and bruises that look like they came from blunt force trauma. The other body belongs to *Mai*, a *Granbull*, and appears to have died of blood loss from the lacerations that cover her body.

_Pathos and Mai are dead. They were both innocent.
48 hours for discussion._


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (NIGHT 1)*

Pathos I can understand, but why Mai? Probably a randomized night action.

My role is pretty useless... I'm not a vanilla but I'm not going to be of any use until the end of the game.

What roles do Granbull and Xatu correspond to? I think we ought to figure that out.

Finally, what is a bus driver. :(


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

Bus driver picks two players and switches anything that they've been targeted by - if A is hit by protection, then B will get it instead, etc.

Pathos was probably a smart mafia kill, but it's suppose there was a Schizo death or something? Or the Vengeful Townie came into play, maybe.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

Xatu being Vengeful Townie? That doesn't seem right to me. :/ It's much likelier Mai was a Schizo kill, I'd say. Unless I'm forgetting a killing role here.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

Hey, don't mess with Xatu, da yo!!

But yeah, if I think about it, it's most likely a Schizo kill. Or perhaps an unfortunate Hider death? Or of course, a Vigilante but it's very unlikely the Vigilante will choose to kill on the first night. 

/ponders the Pokémon meanings

Xatu is probably Inspector (or Bus Driver?), but I have no idea what Granbull could be.


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

Xatu could _possibly_ be mason - I mean, one of its abilities is Synchronize, and Jack did warn that the effects would be more based on the names of the abilities than their in-game effects.

Granbull, however, gets Skittish. Could that be our Vengeful Townie? Or is that way too much of a stretch? I suppose it could also be a Hider, but I can't imagine any of the other roles corresponding to Granbull's abilities (Intimidate, Quick Feet and Skittish). Unless I'm just slow.


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

Quick Feet possibly could point to Hider - OH JESUS RUUUN /skitters behind Bachuru :c

Hm, that is true re: Xatu. Early Bird doesn't correspond to any of the roles, after all. Oh well. Sounds like a non-mason win for us, then!

But otherwise, as it's day one we don't have much to go on. *sigh* And I certainly don't have anything to reveal. Does anyone else?


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

Magic Mirror Xatu, anyone? Thief seems plausible enough with that. Intimidate and roleblocker seem to fit well, too.


----------



## Eifie (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

Maybe Synchronize could be the Bus Driver role? Although I guess that doesn't _really_ seem to fit. I think Intimidate (roleblock) seems the most likely for Granbull, though. Assuming relevant flavour text, I think Granbull is probably not the Vengeful Townie - wouldn't Xatu have at least some tooth marks?


----------



## Rai-CH (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

I'm agreeing with everyone here about Mai's death being caused by the Schizo. It seems odd for the Mafia to go for a less experienced player first than a more experience player like Bachuru or Tailsy.

I don't really have anything to say about the 'what ability does Xatu and Granbull have' discussion, I'm not too familiar on what all the abilities do. Does anyone have a list on the effects of all abilities?


----------



## Seritinajii (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

Uh-oh, two innocents. 

Xatu has Synchronize, which copies status effects onto the inflictor, or Early Bird, which halves sleep time, or Magic Mirror, which reflects non-damaging moves at foes. Probably Syncrhonize or Magic Mirror; what would Early Bird do in a mafia game?

Granbull has Intimate, which lowers foes' attack in battle, or Quick Feet, which increases speed when hit by a status effect, or Skittish, which raises speed when hit by a dark, ghost, or bug move. Probably not Skittish.

It's still possible that the abilities have nothing to do with their deaths, though.


----------



## Rai-CH (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

Their abilities probably don't affect their deaths, but it makes it easier for us to determine what roles are still in the game.

If Granbull has intimidate, that could mean that Mai was a roleblocker? It makes a bit of sense (to me anyway), as intimidating foes lowers attack, which in this game could equal preventing night actions? Idk :/


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

It's probably Roleblocker!Granbull, yeah. And it's more fun when the experienced players don't die on night zero (see: poor Kratos)!! I'm going to assume it was a particularly dumb Vigilante who decided to strike on night zero for some reason.

Unfortunately, speculating on who had what night action isn't going to help very much, considering we have Day One Syndrome. 8|


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

You keep stressing that we have nothing to go on, Tailsy. Any specific reason why?


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

... Hurr, because we don't? Unless an inspector feels like owning up. I'm not in inspector, so I have nothing to say. It's a common ailment of Day 1.


----------



## Wargle (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

early bird could be Mafia since they get up early to kill but yet no it isn't.

Synch sounds vengeful... Granbull might be a vig?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

Probably not death via Synchronize, since Granbull seems to have been killed via knifing.

Maybe the mafia has a Scizor or a Sneasel or a Gligar or some other claw-y Pokemon on their side?


----------



## Wargle (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

Most Pokemafia usually have a Scyther as the don/in the mafia so does that explain it?


----------



## JackPK (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

Discussion extended for 24 hours, as nobody's yet nominated a lynch target.


----------



## Whirlpool (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

Scyther isn't a Gen II Pokémon, though. Scizor? Gligar's Hyper Cutter would...cut, I guess. 

RNG says *Littlestream*. Any protests?


----------



## Eifie (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

How about Superbird? He hasn't posted at all, and usually he seems to be pretty active (even on the first day), so that's a bit weird. Better than choosing completely randomly, I think.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

Nothing to say, no reason to post~


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

...

*Superbird*.


----------



## Clover (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

Whoops. I am in like four ongoing mafias right now you guys I forgot about this one :<

*Littlestream* I guess, to have all our randomlynches in one basket. Usually I don't care for Superbird but at least he's here.


----------



## Eifie (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*



Superbird said:


> Nothing to say, no reason to post~


Really?

That's new. Looking through other games, I've found a few posts like this one:



Superbird said:


> I WISH I HAD VALUABLE INPUT!
> 
> ...No leads=annoying.


Doesn't seem to me that you'd hold off posting unnecessarily just because there's apparently nothing to say.

(This is a fairly weak point, of course, and probably means nothing, but I'm just saying)


----------



## Superbird (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

...Did I post that!?

...What mafia game was that in?

Also I haven't been in a talking mood today.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

...Did I post that!?

...What mafia game was that in?

Also I haven't been in a talking mood today.


----------



## Eifie (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*



Superbird said:


> ...Did I post that!?
> 
> ...What mafia game was that in?
> 
> Also I haven't been in a talking mood today.


Final Fantasy. (I found some other posts like that in different games, though)

We've had since Monday afternoon.

But all right, whatever. *Littlestream*.


----------



## Superbird (Dec 29, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

...oh. Well, that was a long time ago. And I was a jumpy mafia.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

Sure, why not.

*LITTLESTREAM*


----------



## Wargle (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

*Littlestream*

derp forgot this was gen II.


----------



## Rai-CH (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

I don't have anything else to add so...

*Littlestream*


----------



## Butterfree (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

Sure, *Littlestream*.


----------



## JackPK (Dec 31, 2010)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

(Sorry for the delay. I was unexpectedly out for the day, and in the future it'll be easier for me to update in the evening than early afternoon anyway.)

The Pokemon spend the day debating and theorizing, but it isn't until near sunset that somebody suggests lynching *Littlestream*. This citizen doesn't speak up to defend themself, and it is with barely any commotion that the town's guillotine takes its first victim, a *Skarmory*.

_Littlestream is dead. It was innocent.
48 hours for night actions._


----------



## JackPK (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 1)*

(Night actions keep not coming in. I delayed for more than 12 hours, but now I've had to give out at least one strike. And that's sad to me.)

The next day, the Pokemon wake up again, some faster than others. When they go to investigate who's missing, several have slept in, but one is dead. *Tailsy*, a *Togetic*, is covered with the same bruises suffered by Pathos a day before.

_Tailsy is dead. She was innocent.
48 hours for discussion._


----------



## Eifie (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

Littlestream (Skarmory) sounds like an inspector (Keen Eye) and I can't think of anything else that would go with it, in which case that sucks. :(

I don't know about Togetic, maybe a healer? So you don't all have to look it up, its abilities are Hustle, Serene Grace and Super Luck.


----------



## Silver (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

Skarmory also has the Sturdy ability, but I wouldn't know how that would help. Roleblocker maybe?


----------



## Superbird (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

I would think Skarmory would be the two-hit one, seeing as its defense, and the name sturdy would point to this. Other than that, though...Well darn, we killed an innocent.

Aaaand tonight, we had an obligatory Mafia kill. Togetic? Maybe something to do with luck? Has a 50% chance of not getting hit by anything that targets it?


----------



## Eifie (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*



Superbird said:


> I would think Skarmory would be the two-hit one, seeing as its defense, and the name sturdy would point to this. Other than that, though...Well darn, we killed an innocent.


Jack removed the bulletproof.

If Skarmory was in fact the inspector, I wonder if it was the reliable one or the one with a possible sanity. Hm.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

Togetic having Super Luck sounds like a chance of escape.

Or Serene grace could be a healer?


----------



## Eifie (Jan 2, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

I thought there wasn't a role with a chance of escape in this game, or am I missing something?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

I doubt that Skarmory had a sanity other than sane.

Togetic is probably a healer... for reasons I'm not going to reveal, though, I'm pretty sure the healer is a Celebi.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

Serene Grace sounds like a healer role, so I think Togetic is most likely a healer. Healer!Celebi also makes sense, seeing as it's ability is Natural Cure. 



> '..for reasons I'm not going to reveal...'


This sounds a bit suspicious to me for some reason. Is there any reason why you're hiding what could be important information from us?
As far as I know, there are no roles that reveal someone's ability so it's not like you'll have to roleclaim or anything...

EDIT: My sentences make no sense at all D: /attempts to be more coherent.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

Don't both of the healers have the same ability?



Rai-CH said:


> This sounds a bit suspicious to me for some reason. Is there any reason why you're hiding what could be important information from us?
> As far as I know, there are no roles that reveal someone's ability so it's not like you'll have to roleclaim or anything...


If he means what I think he means, then he would have to roleclaim, but he probably shouldn't, so.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

Perhaps one of them is the Backup Healer? The backup has a different ability to the normal healer.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

Kam sounds like a healer to me. Thats how he could be so sure the other healer is Celebi, but I think now, Corsola has Natural Cure doesn't it? Sounds awfully healrish to me.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

Well, he's been implying that he's a backup healer.

Anyone have any ideas on who to lynch?


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

I either randylynching or inactive!lynching is the best option, seeing as we don't have that much to go with (other than the fact that we probably shouldn't lynch Karkat). 
That is, lynching at all is even worth it. While we do have a chance at hitting a mafia member, we have a higher chance of hitting an innocent. Then we're probably going to lose another innocent tonight so it wouldn't be good for our numbers :/ Then again if we lynch someone who's inactive, we're getting rid of deadweight anyway. If they're both participating in day discussions and don't send in night actions, it's not like they're helping us in any way.

I'll see what other people think, I don't want to be the only person lynching/ not lynching after all!


----------



## Eifie (Jan 3, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

I think we should lynch. Inactive lynching might work out, since apparently at least one killing role did not send in a night action, so that might have been the Mafia don or Schizo. (It could also be the innocent Schizo or the vigilante, which would not be so good, but if they're not sending in night actions or participating in discussion then it's not a terrible loss!) But _then again_, if they continue to be inactive, they won't be much of a threat to us anyway and the strikes thing will kill them automatically (though later) while we can use our lynches on someone else.

Well, if we decide to go the inactive lynching route: Blaziking, Mawile, Flower Doll and Minnow haven't posted yet.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

Yes, I am indeed the backup healer.

The reason I'm saying that I think the main healer is legendary is because I'm a Ho-oh.

8)


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

Ho-oh has a 'healing' ability? O__o /checks.
Oh right, it has Regeneration as a Dream World ability. Makes sense then.

So if your theory on healers being legendaries is correct, then what would the Togetic have been? Perhaps Hustle corresponds to the Hider role? None of the other abilities really make sense with the other roles (other than Serene Grace = Healer but that's kind of a stretch too), but neither does that one.

As for lynching, if we are going for inactives, I think Flower Doll might be a good option, as she hasn't posted in any Mafias she's a part of. I'll wait a bit more before I finalise my vote in case she does suddenly become active and have something to say. How much time left to we have to make a descision?


----------



## Wargle (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

If Kam was a back-up, who's the other Healer I wonder? Maybe someone else with Regen or something...


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

Wait, what? What does this mean? Is Togetic a healer or isn't it?


----------



## Eifie (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

I still think Togetic is a healer with Serene Grace. It makes the most sense. I'd assume the other healer is a Blissey with Serene Grace. Regeneration isn't just an ability that has to do with healing, but also an ability that makes sense (somewhat) specifically as a backup. Only two Johto Pokémon have that ability (Slowking and Ho-oh). If Ho-oh being a legendary meant that both of the healers were legendaries (just one being a legendary because of this wouldn't really make sense), then the healing ability would have to be something else, because neither Serene Grace nor Natural Cure meets those conditions. I doubt that's the reason Ho-oh was picked - there just wasn't much choice.

It's possible that the actual healers' ability is Natural Cure (for which the choices would be Corsola, Blissey and Celebi), but then what could Togetic possibly be? There's not much you can get from Serene Grace, Hustle and Super Luck. :/ Unless Super Luck is the Schizo, but that makes even less sense. In that case, though, the Mafia Schizo would have to have the same ability and it would have to be a Murkrow. And the way Mai died (blood loss from cuts all over her) couldn't be caused by either of those Pokémon, so no, that rules out that choice, I think.

ETA: Also, we have two hours. I agree with Rai-CH: *Flower Doll* is a good choice. I will withdraw this if she talks.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 4, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

I'm not sure if my vote will count because it's been over two hours, but I might as well put it in.

Lynch *Flower Doll*. I'll withdraw if she talks, but I kind of doubt that she's going to reply anytime soon.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 5, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

(Ehwhoops. Late again.)

As the day closes, a few voices call for *Flower Doll* to be lynched. Once again, the victim does not even try to defend herself. This time, however, the townsPokemon know they've been more successful as the *Skiploom*'s body is halved by the guillotine.

_Flower Doll is dead. She was Mafia.
48 hours for night actions._


----------



## JackPK (Jan 6, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

Guys, I only have 40% of the night actions in. I don't want to badger you but I don't want to randomize them either. Please send them in.

EDIT: I still don't have any more in, so the night is extended until noon tomorrow Central Standard Time.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

The sun rises again and the Pokemon count their number once again. They are surprised to find that nobody has died during the night!

_Nobody died.
48 hours for discussion._


----------



## Eifie (Jan 7, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

...Well, uh, that's cool? :D

I guess a healer/Schizo got lucky or the Mafia leader was roleblocked or targeted the hider? Are there any other possibilities?

Also, I wonder what role Flower Doll was. Skiploom's abilities (Chlorophyll, Leaf Guard and Slip Through) don't really seem to correspond to any of the roles. Slip Through might be the most likely for a Mafia member.


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

No deaths is always a good sign, but it's doesn't really help our daytime discussions :/

I was going to say that Skiploom could've been the Mafia Roleblocker (with Leaf Guard), but that role's been axed. None of the other roles really match up with it's abilities. Perhaps it was the Mafia Variable with Chlorophyll? In this game, the 'doubles speed in sunlight' might equal 'double lynch votes in day phase', but like all my other guesses it is a bit of a stretch.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

Oh, Chlorophyll for the variable is an interesting idea!

...Does no one else have anything else to say? :(

Well, uh, my role is pretty much useless unless I roleclaim, so I guess it's about time: I am Dunsparce, the hider. My ability is Run Away. If I hide behind a Mafia member (except the variable, inducted or not), I will die. I can possibly find one Mafia member for us in exchange for dying if I just tell you who I'm targeting each night, so now I can start hiding behind people that we would like to know more about! Any suggestions? (I have a few people I'd like to use my action on, but if someone else has someone they'd like me to hide behind I could do that.)

The past two nights I've hidden behind Wargle and haven't died, so unless I was healed both nights, Wargle is either the variable or innocent.


----------



## Clover (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*



Emerald Espeon said:


> Well, uh, my role is pretty much useless unless I roleclaim, so I guess it's about time: I am Dunsparce, the hider. My ability is Run Away. If I hide behind a Mafia member (except the variable, inducted or not), I will die. I can possibly find one Mafia member for us in exchange for dying if I just tell you who I'm targeting each night, so now I can start hiding behind people that we would like to know more about! Any suggestions? (I have a few people I'd like to use my action on, but if someone else has someone they'd like me to hide behind I could do that.)


That sounds ... like all of a bad thing with none of the good. So if you are targeted by something, it gets redirected to the person you hid behind? Or what? Also why Wargle.

So uh, I, as tsubotsubo (

	
	
		
		
	


	




), have sturdy. Which allows me to save myself from an attack blah blah bulletproof.

As of last night, it looks like I'm down to one HP. ... Whoops.

so if some doc would like to heal me ... or not, idk, maybe they'll ignore me. or kill me anyway, idec. I'm hardly playing.

The question that surprises me is, why is Butterfree still around? Hmmm?


----------



## Eifie (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*



Midnight said:


> That sounds ... like all of a bad thing with none of the good. So if you are targeted by something, it gets redirected to the person you hid behind? Or what? Also why Wargle.
> 
> So uh, I, as tsubotsubo (
> 
> ...


If I hide behind someone who's innocent and I get targeted for a kill, it doesn't affect me. If I hide behind a Mafia member (except the variable), I automatically die. I hid behind Wargle because...well, I just got an innocent vibe from him.

I also wondered why Butterfree's still around, but more importantly: er, Midnight, there is no bulletproof in this game. It was taken off the list of roles, and even if it wasn't, that wasn't how it would have worked.



Jack_the_PumpkinKing said:


> Your role is *Bulletproof*. Your alignment is Innocent. Your ability is *13*. When you are targeted by a kill during the night, the kill fails and you survive. This may happen as many times as you are targeted during the night, but you are free to be killed during the day.


Care to explain that?

ETA: *Midnight*. gogogo everybody


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*

"Uso da!" *Midnight* because lying is suspicious. I think I'll roleclaim - I'm Lugia the backup inspector, with Pressure. 

Anyway, Emerald Espeon, if you hide behind a mafia member and die, how are you supposed to tell us the info?!

Also, decided to make another player list.

Mawile

Mai - Granbull, not mafia.
Died on Night 0 from blood loss, and the body was covered with lacerations.

Superbird

Emerald Espeon - Dunsparce with Run Away, not mafia
Hider.

Flower Doll - Skiploom with ?, mafia
Lynched on Day 2.

Blaziking the Adept

Silver

Rai-CH

Midnight

Minnow

Tailsy - Togetic, not mafia.
Died on Night 1, covered in bruises like Pathos.

Karkat Vantas - Ho-oh, not mafia.
Backup healer.

Bachuru

Seritinajii - Lugia with Pressure, not mafia.
Backup inspector.

Leafstorm

Pathos - Xatu, not mafia.
Died on Night 0 from scrapes and bruises from blunt force trauma.

Wargle - At least innocent.

Littlestream - Skarmory, not mafia.
Lynched on Day 1 due to inactivity.

Hooray for lists. Also, should the topic title be Day 3?


----------



## JackPK (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*



Seritinajii said:


> Also, should the topic title be Day 3?


Sorry. Fix'd.


----------



## Silver (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 3)*

* Midnight,* lying is bad for your health. I guess I'll tell who I am, Aipom, innocent, and that's about it. Not going to say what my role is.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 8, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 2)*



Seritinajii said:


> Anyway, Emerald Espeon, if you hide behind a mafia member and die, how are you supposed to tell us the info?!


I'll tell you who I hide behind the day before. Tonight, if no one else has any suspicions, I'll hide behind Superbird, so if I turn up dead tomorrow, lynch him!

A/The healer may want to heal Superbird so if he turns out to be innocent and the Mafia target him we don't both die. That leaves everyone else open to attack, of course, so...use your judgement, I guess? If Togetic was a healer, than at least you won't have to worry about healer clash.



Seritinajii said:


> Wargle - At least innocent.


Not necessarily - he could be the variable or I could have been healed, roleblocked, etc. both nights, although I think the latter is unlikely.



Silver said:


> I guess I'll tell who I am, Aipom, innocent, and that's about it. Not going to say what my role is.


Hm. Maybe the Thief, with Pickup? Like everything else, that's a bit of a stretch...


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 3)*

I'm guessing that we're all revealing our roles again? Well I'm Phanpy, with Pick Up. So my role is the Thief. I haven't been targeted by anyone yet, so I haven't picked up another role. So in other words, I'm pretty useless at the moment 8)

I'll put in a vote to lynch *Midnight* for now, but if she says something to defend herself (if they do), I might end up changing my vote.


----------



## Eifie (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 3)*

Oh, cool! Inspector, target Rai-CH! Or maybe a healer, or even our vigilante, or something!

Well, if you're both telling the truth, Silver's ability would have to be Skill Link, since Rai-CH has Pick Up and I have Run Away. I can't think of a role that would go with.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 3)*

*Midnight.*




I am not the variable.


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 3)*

Wait, there were two back-up healers? Well, a Lugia complementing my Ho-oh makes sense.

I'd love to lynch Midnight, but... she's a pretty experienced Mafia player. Don't you think she would be a bit more careful? I guess I'll lynch her, but I find it sort of suspicious that she would make such a dumb mistake.

*Midnight*


----------



## Superbird (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 3)*

For the record, I exist. Bandwagoning~

*Midnight*


----------



## Whirlpool (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 3)*

EE, why don't you hide behind an inactive, like Mawile or something?

Sure, *Midnight*.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 9, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 3)*

A simple mistake early in the day spells the fate of the next victim. Convinced she is lying, the other Pokemon cry loudly to lynch her. *Midnight*, a *Shuckle*, steps calmly up to the guillotine and allows herself to be beheaded.

_Midnight is dead. She was mafia.
48 hours for night actions._


----------



## JackPK (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (NIGHT 4)*

The dwindling group of Pokemon wakes up to find yet another of their number missing. One who had spoken up the previous day, *Emerald Espeon*, is clearly dead not far from someone's sleeping bag, the *Dunsparce*'s corpse covered in repeated, sharp cuts, which are coated with a sandy grit.

_Emerald Espeon is dead. She was innocent.
48 hours for discussion._


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (NIGHT 4)*

If Emerald Espeon chose to hide behind Superbird like they said that they would, it looks like we have another mafia revealed!

Unless anyone else have other information (such as an inspector inspecting Superbird and coming up innocent, or Superbird gives proof that he's innocent, or someone finds out another Mafia member), I'll be voting to lynch *Superbird*.


----------



## Silver (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (NIGHT 4)*

* Superbird. *

We'll make your death not in vain Emerald!


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (NIGHT 4)*

Why the hell not.

*Superbird.*

The only problem I see with this, though... our healer isn't dead, so I don't see why they wouldn't heal EE.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (NIGHT 4)*

Why is EE dead? 

OK ROLECLAIM TIME. I'm the Healer. I'm Corsola with Natural Cure. Go back over some of my posts and in some, I drop subtle hint.

And I healed EE, unless Hider death is inevittable, due to uh, hiding.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (NIGHT 4)*

OK OTHER ROLECLAIM TIME. I am an Inspector (Sentret with Frisk). Because I'm probably going to die tonight, I'll leave with this information: Blaziking is mafia, Rai-CH is innocent, and Bachuru is most likely Mafia Variable, I think.

So, my story: Because I didn't have computer access the first week of this mafia, my inspection was randomly selected and by some happening of chance, I inspected Mai, who died that night and showed up as innocent to us, but I got an inspection of mafia.

So I waited and tried to see if I was insane cop or paranoid cop. I inspected Butterfree, which came up mafia. Then, I inspected Blaziking, who turned up innocent, meaning he was mafia.

So unless Jack messed up with the inspection results, Blaziking is mafia.

Oh yeah, and *Superbird*. There you go, other inspector, confirmation that you're sane.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (NIGHT 4)*



Wargle said:


> [...]unless Hider death is inevittable, due to uh, hiding.


It is, sorta. For some reason I had this in my head and didn't realize it wasn't totally clear in the role description until just now, and for that I apologize, but what I meant by it was that the Hider avoids everything that targets it and instead is targeted by whatever hits the person it's hiding behind (as well as getting killed if it hides behind a Mafia).

Sorry.

...and EDIT much later: Totally forgot to change the phase to day and kill EE on the player list. Whoops. I'm so forgetful.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (NIGHT 4)*

Well, oh well. -1 night action.

So, who should I heal tonite?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (NIGHT 4)*

WAITWAITWAITWAIT I NEED TO CLEAR A COUPLE THINGS UP HERE.

So I'm a doctor, just saying, and last night I healed Emerald Espeon,  and since Wargle said that he healed EE, this means she died of healer  clash. Therefore, Superbird is innocent.

(btw my role is Blissey my ability is also Natural Cure)


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (NIGHT 4)*

Blaziking, it's pretty clear that you're lying! Jack just said that the Hider avoids everything that targets it, so there's no way Emerald Espeon died of a healer clash. Plus the flavour text suggests that it they were 'covered in repeat, sharp cuts', which definitely does not equate to a healer clash :/


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (NIGHT 4)*

Um, he doesn't have to be lying - he just has to not have noticed Jack's post. :/



> OK OTHER ROLECLAIM TIME. I am an Inspector (Sentret with Frisk). Because I'm probably going to die tonight, I'll leave with this information: Blaziking is mafia, Rai-CH is innocent, and Bachuru is most likely Mafia Variable, I think.
> 
> So, my story: Because I didn't have computer access the first week of this mafia, my inspection was randomly selected and by some happening of chance, I inspected Mai, who died that night and showed up as innocent to us, but I got an inspection of mafia.
> 
> So I waited and tried to see if I was insane cop or paranoid cop. I inspected Butterfree, which came up mafia. Then, I inspected Blaziking, who turned up innocent, meaning he was mafia.


...what? If you're insane and I came up mafia, how on earth are you concluding I'm mafia variable? o_O

Anyway, since Jack seems to have confirmed the conclusion that Superbird must be mafia, I say *Superbird* for now.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 4)*

hurrdurr I have an issue with not reading the flavor text. I'm going to need to stop doing that then.

ANYWHO. I guess my healing was useless in that whole matter which means that *Superbird* is getting my vote for today. Emerald won't die in vain!


----------



## Wargle (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 4)*

So wait, we have too healers and two(?) Backup Healers?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 4)*

We have a healer (Wargle) and a backup healer (me).

Blaziking is obviously lying to get a fellow Mafia member out of trouble.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 4)*

ALSO SINCE I POSTED HEALING HISTORY OVER THE I FEEL DUMB.

Here it is:

Butterchurro ((not quite sure, I think I did))
Karkat Vantas (he role claimed as back up healer so I healed him)
EE because she said to.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (NIGHT 4)*



Blaziking the Adept said:


> WAITWAITWAITWAIT I NEED TO CLEAR A COUPLE THINGS UP HERE.
> 
> So I'm a doctor, just saying, and last night I healed Emerald Espeon,  and since Wargle said that he healed EE, this means she died of healer  clash. Therefore, Superbird is innocent.
> 
> (btw my role is Blissey my ability is also Natural Cure)


"Uso da!"

Anyway, though, if both healed EE, Superbird would've died of healer clash, not EE.



> ...the Hider avoids everything that targets it and instead is targeted by whatever hits the person it's hiding behind (as well as getting killed if it hides behind a Mafia).


So as for Mafia queue, we have Blaziking and maaaybe Butterchuru.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 4)*

Hmmm. Now that I think about it I might be completely crazy doctor that gets randomized results. Ahhh...other inspector roleclaim?


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 4)*

I'm a backup inspector, but I don't know whether or not there's another inspector around.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 13, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 4)*

Seeing as theres probably only one Doc, theres probably only one Cop.


----------



## Whirlpool (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 4)*

Nope, two inspectors. That's what it said on the role thread, at least.


----------



## Minnow (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 4)*

Hey, sorry for having not posted yet; I've been busy.

I'm the other Inspector. Going by my inspection results and Leafstorm's post I'd say I'm fully sane. 

My inspections:

Tailsy -> Innocent
Bachuru -> Innocent
Midnight -> Mafia
Superbird -> Mafia

Sooo, *Superbird.*


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (NIGHT 4)*



Seritinajii said:


> So as for Mafia queue, we have Blaziking and maaaybe Butterchuru.


Seriously, guys, _where the hell are you getting me being mafia from_? @_@ The only evidence is an insane cop inspecting me as mafia, which should mean I'm innocent! (And now, another non-insane cop inspecting me as innocent. Come on.) "X is experienced and hasn't died" is not evidence for their being mafia because healers also target experienced players.


----------



## Wargle (Jan 14, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 4)*

I targetted Butterchurro first night iirc.


----------



## Silver (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 4)*

Man...I would give up my role but I'm afraid I'll become a mafia target. (Though it may just be a silly feeling.) And my ability is Skill Link...I'll wait another day to roleclaim.


----------



## JackPK (Jan 16, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 4)*

The sun oddly hangs at a five o'clock position for many hours after night should have fallen. When it finally begins to set, the Pokemon are more than ready to send *Superbird*, a *Gligar*, to the guillotine. He, like many others before him, makes no effort to fight his accusers, and is beheaded quickly and easily.

_Superbird is dead. He was mafia.
48 hours for night actions._


----------



## JackPK (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 4)*

The Pokemon feel a foreboding sense that this will be the last day of mystery as the sun rises. It does not take long for them to find the body of *Wargle*, a *Corsola*, killed apparently by being pecked to death.

_Wargle is dead. He was innocent.
48 hours for discussion, or until all living players have voted._


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 5)*

Oh no there goes one of our Healers :(
Yesterday Leafstorm said that she inspected Blaziking and turned up Mafia. It turns out that my suspicious were correct, then!

Lynch *Blaziking the Adept*.


----------



## Butterfree (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 5)*

Yeah, *Blaziking the Adept*. In addition to being inspected as mafia, he also jumped to defend Superbird on the last page.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 5)*

Well of course! *Blaziking*. Easy decision. 

And we have two inspectors left; what are your results?


----------



## Karkat Vantas (Jan 20, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 5)*

*Blaziking must die!*


----------



## Silver (Jan 21, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 5)*

* Blaziking. *

Since I won't be here, you guys might as well know I'm the Bus Driver. Aipom the Bus Driver, whoo!


----------



## Whirlpool (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 5)*

*poke* You know, I might be completely insane doctor and get randomized results.

So, uh, not yet? Minnow, what did you get last night?


----------



## JackPK (Jan 22, 2011)

*Re: Experimental Pokemafia (DAY 5)*

_I'll go ahead and finish out the day and game since there's just about no way the voting tide will turn around in only 15 minutes._

The Pokemon, sure of themselves this time, send *Blaziking the Adept*, a *Murkrow*, to the guillotine. His head falls from his body, and the Pokemon see that he was the last of the conspirators against them. With a smile for those who survived and a tear for the innocent casualties in the struggle, the remaining Pokemon look to the sky as the sun sets. A shooting star shines brightly as it dashes across the night sky.

_Blaziking the Adept is dead. He was Mafia.
The innocents win the game!_


----------



## JackPK (Jan 22, 2011)

_Before I give you the list of who had what role and who did what on what night, I'd like to give a brief commentary on the roles. Feel free to skip it.

I, uh... accidentally deleted from my reference document the roles that got cut, so I can’t tell you what Pokemon or ability each one was assigned. It shall forever be a mystery... (But I do remember that the Unnamed 17 was Delibird with Hustle for some reason. It was just about the only role that was based on what the ability does instead of what it’s called.)

Also, the role descriptions here are copy-pasted from my original document, which doesn’t have all the addenda that the signup thread does. Sorry, but it doesn’t matter much and I’m too lazy to go add in everything._

Mafia

Your role is *Shuckle*. Your alignment is Mafia. Your ability is *Antagonist*. You are the leader of the Mafia. During the night phase, you may select one other player to kill.

_I thought Antagonist was too good to pass up, even though Shuckle didn’t make much sense as a killer. So I just handwaved it as Shuckle beats its victims to death with its limbs, or something._

Your role is *Gligar*. Your alignment is Mafia. Your ability is *Hyper Cutter*. You are the Mafia’s second-in-command. If the leader is killed, you become the leader and execute the kill; if the leader does not send in a night action, you may also execute the kill. During the night phase, you may select one other player to kill.

Your role is *Murkrow*. Your alignment is Mafia. Your ability is *Super Luck*. During the night phase, you may select one player to target. You will randomly either inspect, protect, roleblock, or kill your target. At the end of the night phase you will be PM’ed the result.

_Someone dismissed Super Luck as a possibility for the Schizo early on, but I felt it was kind of appropriate; the Schizo has to have really good luck in order to do what they wanted to do to their target. Tailsy was lucky enough to heal her targets both times she used it, but Blaziking had horrible luck; the only time he successfully got a kill was against EE, who was hiding behind someone and thus couldn’t be hit by people targeting her._

Your role is *Skiploom*. Your alignment is Variable, but initially Mafia. Your ability is *Slip Through*. You are a variable-like role with three separate characteristics and win conditions. These are affected by whether the Mafia recruits you or you are Synchronized.
* Initially, neither you nor the Mafia know who each other are and you cannot communicate with them. Your vote for a lynch counts twice, and your goal is to use it to aid the Mafia. You appear Innocent to inspection and upon death. If all other Mafia members die before recruiting you, the Innocents win and you lose.
* At any time during the game, the Mafia leader can choose to recruit you. If this happens, you lose your double lynch vote but become an ordinary Mafia member, appear as Mafia upon inspection and death, and can communicate with the Mafia. If all other Mafia members die but you have been recruited, the Innocents do not win until you have been killed also. * If you are Synchronized before the Mafia leader recruits you, you become a normal Innocent without any extra powers, and can no longer be recruited. If you have been Synchronized, you win with the Innocents.

_This would’ve been more interesting if I’d figured out a way to make it more appealing for the Mafia not to induct the Variable, which in this case they did immediately. The big block for me was that the Variable couldn’t know who the Mafia was because if it was Synchronized, then the innocents would have immediate knowledge of all the Mafia members and be able to pick them off without any trouble or strategy whatsoever. Perhaps if the Variable’s non-inducted form had been a Terrorist with knowledge of the Mafia, which died when Synchronized instead of becoming innocent. Eh, it’s something to figure out for the next person who wants to use a role like this.

As far as the ability, I reasoned that Skiploom was able to “slip through” the ranks of the innocents and look like an innocent itself. Yes, that was a stretch. No, I regret nothing._

In addition, one random member of the Mafia who is not the initial leader or the Variable will gain the ability *Overcompetitiveness*. He can only win under two simultaneous conditions: if the Mafia wins, AND if the initial leader is dead. The rest of the Mafia do not know who has Overcompetitiveness.

_Superbird was overcompetitive and the Mafia, who were kind enough to let me listen in on their PMs, actually resolved this pretty peacefully; if Midnight was in trouble, they’d let her die so Superbird could fulfill his win condition, but he wouldn’t actively try to go against her.

In hindsight, it was pretty stupid of me to leave in Overcompetitiveness (which is actually an accidental misnomer, since the ability is really called Competitiveness or Competitive Spirit) when there were only two Mafia Goons; this meant both of them knew who had it, so if Superbird hadn’t been willing to come forward, Blaziking could’ve outed him. Not that it would’ve made much of a difference in this specific instance, but the idea behind Competitiveness would be more ideal, I think, in a large game with perhaps 7 or 8 Mafia, much like TV Tropes Mafia might turn out to be. (IIRC Vixie, the Lancer, in TV Tropes Mafia had this idea behind one of her tropes.)_

Innocent

Your role is *Furret*. Your alignment is Innocent. Your ability is *Frisk*. You are an inspector. During the night phase, you may select one player to inspect. At the end of the night phase you will be PM’ed that player’s alignment.
	Furret is a real Cop; he receives correct results.

Your role is *Sentret*. Your alignment is Innocent. Your ability is *Frisk*. You are an inspector. During the night phase, you may select one player to inspect. At the end of the night phase you will be PM’ed that player’s alignment.
	Sentret is an Insane Cop; he receives opposite results.

_I meant for the fact that Sentret was unevolved to be a bit of a hint that it was unreliable once people started roleclaiming, but the fact that I couldn’t use fully evolved forms for most of the Mafia as well as Togetic (because their final forms were Sinnoh-based, and not present in Johto originally) and Ledyba (because Ledian doesn’t get Jitter) meant that the whole everybody’s-fully-evolved thing went down the tubes pretty quickly.

Originally Furret was reliable and there would be two Sentrets, one Paranoid and one Naive. When I had to scrap some roles, I got rid of one Sentret and changed the other to Insane (reversed results), which ended up being the saving grace of the innocents._

Your role is *Lugia*. Your alignment is Innocent. Your ability is *Pressure*. When all the Innocent-aligned inspection roles are dead (including the one who inspects dead players), you gain the power to inspect. You will be PM’ed when this happens. Once you gain this power, during the night phase, you may select one player to inspect. At the end of the night phase you will be PM’ed that player’s alignment.

_I was really disappointed that neither of the backup players got any action. Ho-Oh would’ve been a normal Doctor and Lugia would have been perfectly sane._

Your role is *Corsola*. Your alignment is Innocent. Your ability is *Natural Cure*. You are a healer. During the night phase, you may select one player to heal. That player will not die if targeted by a kill. If a player is targeted by two Natural Cures, the player will overdose and die.

Your role is *Blissey*. Your alignment is Innocent. Your ability is *Natural Cure*. You are a healer. During the night phase, you may select one player to heal. That player will not die if targeted by a kill. If a player is targeted by two Natural Cures, the player will overdose and die.

Your role is *Ho-Oh*. Your alignment is Innocent. Your ability is *Regeneration*. When all the Innocent-aligned healer roles are dead, you gain the power to heal. You will be PM’ed when this happens. Once you gain this power, during the night phase, you may select one player to heal. That player will not die if targeted by a kill.

Your role is *Granbull*. Your alignment is Innocent. Your ability is *Intimidate*. During the night phase, you may select one player to target. That player is roleblocked for that night.

Your role is *Togetic*. Your alignment is Innocent. Your ability is *Super Luck*. During the night phase, you may select one player to target. You will randomly either inspect, protect, roleblock, or kill your target. At the end of the night phase you will be PM’ed the result.

Your role is *Dunsparce*. Your alignment is Innocent. Your ability is *Run Away*. During the night phase, you may select one player to hide behind. If you are targeted by a kill while hiding, the kill fails, but if the person you are hiding behind is killed, you die as well. If you hide behind a killing Mafia role you automatically die.

_This was best explained in the Mafia roles index to which I linked at the top of the signup post; I kind of botched it in making this list. As I explained midgame, anything that targets the Hider misses if the Hider is hiding, but anything that hits the person the Hider is hiding behind hits both of them. I actually didn’t expect this to end up used as a litmus test for Mafia, but you guys were resourceful. Props._

Your role is *Phanpy*. Your alignment is Innocent. Your ability is *Pickup*. The first time you are targeted during the night, you will pick up (copy) the ability of the person who targeted you and, if targeted by a kill, you do not die (that time only). At the end of the night phase you will be PM’ed with the power info for the ability you picked up. You may use your new ability starting from the following night phase.

_I was kind of disappointed because Rai-CH isn’t infamous enough in the Mafia subforum for anybody to target her. Eventually she picked up the Insane Cop power (but only because it was randomized), but by then the Mafia were dropping like flies and the game was practically won already._

Your role is *Ledyba*. Your alignment is Innocent. Your ability is *Jitter*. During the night phase, you may select one player to target. (This target will remain until you change it, so there is no need to continue sending night actions in future nights if the target does not change.) If you are killed, either at night or during the day, you will immediately kill your target in revenge.

Your role is *Aipom*. Your alignment is Innocent. Your ability is *Skill Link*. During the night phase, you may select two other players to target. Each one is affected by everything that targeted the other; i.e. if Player A is targeted for a kill, Player B is killed, and vice versa.

_The disappointing thing about this power is that nobody (except the one using it and the ones targeting the switched people) knows that it happened until the end when the curtains are lifted and everyone’s actions are revealed. This actually ended up saving Bachuru and dooming Tailsy fairly early in the game, and I don’t know why the Mafia never went back to finish off Bachuru._

Your role is *Skarmory*. Your alignment is Innocent. Your ability is *Keen Eye*. You are a vigilante. During the night phase, you may select one player to kill. Your kill will strike your selected target even if the night actions are scrambled.

_The big hint here was that Skarmory, because it has Keen Eye, can hit through scrambled actions. The scrambler ended up being cut, though, meaning this role/ability turned into a bit of a Big Lipped Alligator Moment._

Your role is *Xatu*. Your alignment is Innocent. Your ability is *Synchronize*. This is a Mason-like role. During the night phase, you may select one player to target. If the player you target is Innocent, they will join your Synchronized group. All members of this group know who each other are and know that they are all Innocent, but they cannot communicate at night. If the player you target is Mafia (or the Variable Mafia role after it is recruited), you will die but the rest of the Synchronized group will remain intact.

_Of everything, this was the role I was most excited for, and in turn most disappointed in when it got no action. And Pathos ended up being pretty pissed, too, what with dying on the first night after getting such a great role. Whatever I decide to do with my next Mafia game, this role is coming back for sure, and hopefully it’ll get better mileage next time._

ROLE/PLAYER LIST

Shuckle	...	Midnight
Gligar		...	Superbird (Overcompetitive)
Murkrow	...	Blaziking the Adept
Skiploom	...	Flower Doll
Furret		...	Minnow
Sentret	...	Leafstorm
Lugia		...	Seritinajii
Corsola	...	Wargle
Blissey	...	Mawile
Ho-Oh		...	Karkat Vantas
Granbull	...	Mai
Togetic	...	Tailsy
Dunsparce	...	Emerald Espeon
Phanpy	...	Rai-CH
Ledyba	... 	Bachuru
Aipom		...	Silver
Skarmory	...	Littlestream
Xatu		...	Pathos

NIGHT ONE

Shuckle/Midnight kills Pathos
Shuckle/Midnight inducts Flower Doll
Murkrow/Blaziking targets Tailsy (result: inspect; innocent)
Furret/Minnow inspects Tailsy (result: innocent)
Sentret/Leafstorm inspects Mai (reverse result: Mafia) (random)
Corsola/Wargle heals Bachuru
Blissey/Mawile heals Midnight
Granbull/Mai blocks nobody
Togetic/Tailsy targets Bachuru (result: protect)
Dunsparce/EE hides behind nobody
Ledyba/Bachuru targets Tailsy
Aipom/Silver switches Flower Doll and Seritinajii (random)
Skarmory/Littlestream kills Mai
Xatu/Pathos synchronizes Bachuru

Results: Pathos is killed by the Mafia
	Mai is killed by the Vigilante
	Bachuru is synchronized, message goes out to synchronized group
	Blaziking is alerted that he inspected Tailsy (result: innocent)
	Tailsy is alerted that she protected Bachuru
	Minnow is alerted that Tailsy is innocent
	Leafstorm is falsely alerted that Mai is Mafia

Following discussion, Littlestream was lynched.

NIGHT TWO

*Shuckle/Midnight kills Bachuru (-> Tailsy) (random)
*Murkrow/Blaziking targets Wargle (result: nothing) (random)
Furret/Minnow inspects Bachuru (-> Tailsy, result: innocent)
Sentret/Leafstorm inspects Bachuru (-> Tailsy, reverse result: Mafia)
Corsola/Wargle heals Superbird
Blissey/Mawile heals Silver (random)
Togetic/Tailsy targets Superbird (result: protect)
Dunsparce/EE hides behind Wargle
Ledyba/Bachuru targets Tailsy
Aipom/Silver switches Tailsy and Bachuru

Results: Tailsy is killed by the Mafia
	Blaziking is alerted that he did nothing to Wargle
	Tailsy is alerted that she healed Superbird
	Minnow is alerted that Tailsy/Bachuru is innocent
	Leafstorm is falsely alerted that Tailsy/Bachuru is Mafia

Following discussion, Flower Doll was lynched.

NIGHT THREE

*Shuckle/Midnight kills Karkat
*Murkrow/Blaziking targets Emerald Espeon (result: kill)
Furret/Minnow inspects Midnight (random) (result: Mafia)
Sentret/Leafstorm inspects Blaziking (reverse result: innocent)
Corsola/Wargle heals Karkat
Blissey/Mawile heals Seritinaiji (random)
Dunsparce/EE hides behind Wargle
Ledyba/Bachuru targets nobody
Aipom/Silver switches nobody

_(Around this time I realized that I had accidentally been using kill/protect/inspect/nothing for the Schizos’ actions, instead of kill/protect/inspect/roleblock as was stated in the rules. This didn’t affect anything - Blaziking would’ve roleblocked Wargle once, but Wargle’s heal wasn’t important in that instance - so I didn’t call any attention to it and just quietly changed over to the proper kill/protect/inspect/roleblock.)_

Results: Blaziking alerted that he killed EE
	Minnow alerted that Midnight is Mafia
	Leafstorm is falsely alerted that Blaziking is innocent

Following discussion, Midnight was lynched. Superbird became the Mafia leader.

NIGHT FOUR

Gligar/Superbird kills Seritinajii
*Murkrow/Blaziking targets EE (result: protect)
Furret/Minnow inspects Superbird (result: Mafia)
Sentret/Leafstorm inspects Rai-CH (reverse result: Mafia) (random)
Corsola/Wargle heals EE
Blissey/Mawile heals Seritinajii (random)
Dunsparce/EE hides behind Superbird
Phanpy/Rai-CH picks up Sentret/Leafstorm’s reverse inspection
Ledyba/Bachuru targets nobody
Aipom/Silver switches Minnow and Wargle (random)

Results: Blaziking alerted that he protected EE
	Minnow alerted that Superbird is Mafia
	Leafstorm falsely alerted that Rai-CH is Mafia
	EE is killed

Following discussion, Superbird was lynched. Blaziking became the Mafia leader (and inherited the Mafa killing power, even though it wasn’t on the role list, just because I hadn’t thought that far ahead when making the roles, and given the inspection results, he was gonna die the next day anyway).

NIGHT FIVE

*Murkrow/Blaziking targets Seritinajii (result: protect)
Blaziking, with the inherited mafia action, targets Wargle
Furret/Minnow inspects Blaziking (result: Mafia)
Sentret/Leafstorm inspects Seritinajii (reverse result: Mafia) (random)
Corsola/Wargle heals Karkat Vantas
Blissey/Mawile heals Leafstorm (random)
Phanpy/Rai-CH inspects Blaziking (reverse result: innocent)
Ledyba/Bachuru targets Blaziking
Aipom/Silver switches nobody

Results: Wargle is killed by the Mafia
	Blaziking alerted that he protected Seritinajii
	Minnow alerted that Blaziking is Mafia
	Leafstorm falsely alerted that Seritinajii is Mafia
	Rai-CH falsely alerted that Blaziking is innocent

Following discussion, Blaziking was lynched. He was the last Mafia member, so the innocents win!

_By the way, an asterisk * indicates a "strike" against a killing role._


----------



## Rai-CH (Jan 22, 2011)

This was a fun game! I enjoyed it heaps :)

I was kinda sad that I wasn't targeted until very late into the game, I was hoping that I would pick up a decent role early on. But I guess that's what happens when you're not very well-known in Mafia, no one wants to protect/inspect you XD


----------



## shy ♡ (Jan 22, 2011)

So it _was_ mafia that got me. :[ Hrr. Oh well. Innocent win, so I guess all's good.


----------



## Seritinajii (Jan 22, 2011)

Hooray for innocent win!

I'm also kind of disappointed I never got to use my role power. Well, it's a good thing that the inspectors didn't die.


----------



## Tailsy (Jan 22, 2011)

HURR MAYBE TAILSY'S A DOCTOR
_NO_

>:(


----------



## Eifie (Jan 22, 2011)

So I guess my Hider death was kind of pointless! And Wargle, I said _not_ to heal me, haha :P But apparently Jack changed that, so it worked out anyway!

(Gah, I remember dismissing Super Luck for the Schizo because Togetic Schizo seemed weird, but I don't think I was the one who posted that in the thread)

But! This game was great. :D

ETA:



Emerald Espeon said:


> Unless Super Luck is the Schizo, but that makes even less sense. In that case, though, the Mafia Schizo would have to have the same ability and it would have to be a Murkrow.


Hahahahaha I am so dumb


----------



## Wargle (Jan 22, 2011)

Derp I liked this game I actually lived untill the day the game ended!


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 23, 2011)

BEING THE LAST MAFIA MEMBER IS VERY UNFUN. 8(


----------



## Flora (Jan 24, 2011)

Blaziking the Adept said:


> BEING THE LAST MAFIA MEMBER IS VERY UNFUN. 8(


But you get to kill whoever you want!

...well I was kinda useless. Didn't even get to use my double-vote power D:


----------



## Mai (Jan 24, 2011)

Why did you kill me the first night, Littlestream? :/

It was fun enough to watch, I guess, but disappointing to die the first night.


----------

